# Wyndham Sales Pitch



## Fitzriley (Aug 26, 2009)

I have just returned from a week at Governor's Green in Williamsburg. VA. While the resort was great, and so was the trip, the sales pitch began as I checked in. I politely declined a breakfast meeting to update me as an owner which was scheduled for the following morning. I did not answer the unit phone at all, and ignored voicemails left for me throughout the week. Most calls came in around 10AM if we were still in the unit and I expect they were all trying to invite me to an Owners Update breakfast. The offer, btw, was only a meal and $60, much less than last year when they were offering $100. The last call was at 9:30 am the morning of our checkout. They asked when I planned on coming to their informative meeting and I told them I was in the process of vacating the unit and checking out to go home.

At checkout, they again tried to get me to stay for an update.

Now, today (4 days later) I received a phone call at work (not sure how they got that number, maybe from my check in paperwork?) offering me 4 days and 3 nights for me and a "qualified" friend to visit any resort within the next year for a mere $299. They were offering 2 units, each to hold 4 guests. $150 would be gifted back at the presentation. I declined. 

Wyndham is really pushing hard to get people into the pitch, I was happy to avoid it this year. 

Joan


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2009)

*Trying Hard Or Hardly Trying ?*




Fitzriley said:


> Wyndham is really pushing hard to get people into the pitch, I was happy to avoid it this year.


By me, $60 plus lunch isn't trying all that hard. 

Last time we took an in-house timeshare sales pitch (Vacation Village At Parkway, January 2009), we held out for a $120 Visa gift card plus lunch. 

When we took a Wyndham in-house sales pitch the year before (Wyndham Cypress Palms), the reward was $100 cash (no lunch). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tchr54 (Aug 26, 2009)

*tchr54*

When we took some friends of ours to Branson last Feb. we all got free show tickets, which almost made up for the rude, condescending way we were treated in the owner update.  Later this year, we declined any surveys and just vacationed happily


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 26, 2009)

tchr54 said:


> When we took some friends of ours to Branson last Feb. we all got free show tickets, which almost made up for the rude, condescending way we were treated in the owner update.  Later this year, we declined any surveys and just vacationed happily



I'm with you! Never again!


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 8, 2009)

We will never go again either - and be thankful they waited until 10 a.m. to call. In Branson they called at 7:30 a.m. until I finally unplugged all the phones.  (I guess I was a slow learner that trip!)


----------



## Garyc1 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Governors Green Bait and Switch*

I love my Wyndham points. With bonus I am VIP but that will change in 2011. I am very disappointed in the tactics used to try and get me to upgrade last week while doing my member upgrade. I have already logged a complaint. 
They actually told me there was a new prograam that made all the RCI resorts available to me in a point system with no exchange fees. They also said my maintnenace fees were going to double. They said that I just missed the opportunity to be in this program and that it is now closed and impossible to get into but magically they were going to find a way if I gave them 15000.00 dollars and 1/3 of my points? 
All the things our lovely little salesperson (oops, she said she was not a salesperson) said was a lie. This was the first time I have actually been lied to by a Wyndham rep. Very disappointing. 
The list goes on. When I called customer services they said she was wrong but I am so upset about it I can not wait to talk to a supervisor. 
DO NOT GET ME WRONG. Since buying Bonnet Creek I have been there 4 times been to Rhode Island, and Governor's Green, I also have used the exchange to go to Cozumel, Massenutten and Cabo this January. All that on less than 450000 pts in 3 years (plus 2 trips to Italy not related). 

I want to find a way to keep VIP all I need is 22,000 pts. I will then Buy resale and use my points to buy down maintenance fees. *Any Suggestions???*


----------



## ausman (Sep 9, 2009)

If you mean what I think you mean, then buying down MF is not a good option, one of last resort if unable to use points at all in any other manner. You are possibly  paying approx. $5/K as a MF on those points and receiving $2+ as a benefit. 

What VIP level are you wanting to maintain, the MF issue is not one due consideration.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 10, 2009)

Went on a tour of Marriott's Custom House and they offered 20,000 points but let me tell you they were in no hurry to credit my account when I didn't buy.  I had to email everyone at MVC and shame them into keeping their word.  Would have preferred a cash award instead.  So be warned if you decide to go on an MVC owner update you better get some little paper they are supposed to give you as proof or they might try to weasle out of your award.  It was very disappointing in my opinion of Marriott.  :annoyed:


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 10, 2009)

*I hope they all go crazy*



Garyc said:


> They said that I just missed the opportunity to be in this program and that it is now closed and impossible to get into but magically they were going to find a way if I gave them 15000.00 dollars and 1/3 of my points?
> 
> I want to find a way to keep VIP all I need is 22,000 pts. I will then Buy resale and use my points to buy down maintenance fees. *Any Suggestions???*



It is obviously a script to present an "expired offer you missed" as I've heard similar pitches at a couple "updates" but I can't figure out how they feel thats a winner. Very strange.

As for keeping VIP - unless you pay the outrageous $.12-.15 per point from retail you cannot get VIP. Even at tat small amount it may not be worth it. I'd use a resale purchase of $2000 value to up my total point count and then just use it without VIP as the end result is the same and most likely would cost less. VIP features are subject to change and have been reduced lately - most likely more to come. To pay extra to get it then have the feature(s) you wan disappear isn't a good plan. They can never take away the underlying value of points - you can purchase them for virtually nothing resale and then they are yours forever. Why waste money or worry about VIP?  Although at only 22,000 points needed IF they would sell you just those points at retail then maybe, if its a value to you, you could make a case to pay $2500 and keep VIP. I wouldn't but its close enough to think about. But if they make you buy 5000+ then it ISN'T worth it as the upfront cost and extra annual fees makes it a losing proposition. We're just 45,000 short and I would NEVER pay the extra to go VIP. It simply doesn't make financial sense (and I get to hear how it "drives them crazy"  that we're so close!)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2009)

*Crazy Is As Crazy Does.*




timeos2 said:


> It simply doesn't make financial sense (and I get to hear how it "drives them crazy"  that we're so close!)


It drove the SunTerra sales lady so crazy when we didn't go for what she was selling (Club SunTerra, now Diamond's T*.*H*.*E*.* Club) that she came trotting after us down the clubhouse stairway in her high heels, waving a print-out showing that the SunTerra timeshare we already owned (via resale) was worth $18*,*500 in club value if we would only spring for an $11*,*500 club membership plus additional timeshare property in Williamsburg VA that she was offering. 

Such a deal.  She just could not fathom why we didn't leap at the opportunity. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Sep 10, 2009)

> I can't figure out how they feel thats a winner.


If the mark thinks they had something "taken away", they are more likely to respond to having it offered "again" than if it is just offered.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2009)

*The 2 Big Self-Centered Fears.*




bnoble said:


> If the mark thinks they had something "taken away", they are more likely to respond to having it offered "again" than if it is just offered.


1. Not getting what I want. 

2.  Losing what I already have. 

What a way to go through life. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bamasteve (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to agree....never again go on the sales pitch.  The $100 to $200 is not worth the aggrevation and grief.  They want to make you feel stupid, like you missed a great opportunity.  Last time I went, salesperson said something very inappropriate in front of the children (something I prob shouldn't repeat here on the board).  Wife is still upset.


----------



## Arnie (Sep 15, 2009)

*Wyndham Vista Update-- Pompano Beach*

Just finished a stay at Wyn Santa Barbara. I went to an update, I guess to get the $75 and free dinner cruise. Some friends got it and wanted company.  
Anyway, when I asked the question of the sales rep about not being able to rent points to other owners. She promptly passed me to another gent. he said if you are VIP you can do that. rent I mean. I asked for it in writing. He took me to the pay out window personally. At least I wasted very little time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Timeshare Tour Freebies.*




Arnie said:


> I went to an update, I guess to get the $75 and free dinner cruise.


How was the cruise ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Arnie (Sep 15, 2009)

*So-So*

Well, got the upscale tour of the Intercoastal. 
The food was a bit below average. But sucked on a few brown bottles to take the edge off.
But really does anyone of the sales people know the score at all. Or is it just one of those look em in the eye and lie things? Some of those guys do have nice suits though. Like a funeral director.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Nothing But The Truth -- Spun & Shaded & Stretched.*




Arnie said:


> Or is it just one of those look em in the eye and lie things?


If their lips are moving, chances are they're fibbing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 15, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss among the Wyndham sales staff.  If you truly don't understand the system, you can tell half-truths much better. No tells.  Besides they are selling a beautiful vision happy vacationing in Wyndham resorts where it is always perfect weather and very low maintenance fees and unlimited prime season availability.  Besides their job is to SELL a product; figuring out its usage is not their problem.

As to their suits, you should look at their cars.  They now have to park in the Santa Barbara garage, instead of Royal Vista's.  But as their car leases come up, it should be interesting as to what they start driving due to fewer car leases and stiffer lending guidelines.

Are they still doing the "cruise" to Joe's Riverside Cafe, north of Atlantic Ave?  At least, it is BYOB on the Serentity yacht, with free sodas/setups.


----------

